# Shoot for Life



## Nancy Harper (Mar 8, 2008)

Their will be a benefit shoot for Autumn Moon,It Will be held at Hilsman Archery...March 29,2008.Starts at 9:00 until.For more information email..nharper48@yahoo.com


----------



## waits (Mar 8, 2008)

*lets help*

First I would like to thank Mr. Hilsman for the use of his course for the benifit shoots this year. Also this shoot has been on my calender. I don't know all the details but this shoot is for a great cause. Any one who knows me knows how much children mean to me. after becoming a father nothing in the world is more important than a child. The best things in life are born not bought or won. Everyone please show up and help this baby.


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 8, 2008)

AMEN brother.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Nancy Harper (Mar 9, 2008)

thank you for your support.see ya there..


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 9, 2008)

I will be there and will bring three or four with me.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 10, 2008)

you said it tj my kids keep me going!another idea !i dont the format for a benefit shoot but if there is a pay out ? it would be awsome if winners in each class donated winnings also.maybe 50\50 between moon family&edwards family just another way to show how close knit the archery family really is.just an idea! either way im just proud to be a member of  the family


----------



## 12PointGoat (Mar 12, 2008)

We will definately be there.  This is for a great cause.  It is just sad that a little child has to endure this disease.


----------



## Nancy Harper (Mar 13, 2008)

I thank you and everyone for the wonderful support. Hope to see everyone there..This means the world to this family..TH..speedy..


----------



## dmedd (Mar 16, 2008)

*ttt*

Bump it up


----------



## BBD (Mar 16, 2008)

*hey*

i will be at that one as well.....


----------



## slideri10 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Shoot for life*

Could someone please give me some directions to the Hillsman Range for the 29th shoot and what time it starts. Thanks!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 24, 2008)

It it is this Saturday, starts at 9 and is over by 2, I think.

655 Old Jackson Rd. , McDonough, GA. 30252.

I-75 exit 218 GA 81 east to McDonough go 3mi to Old jackson Rd. go right 1mi on left.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 24, 2008)

*re*



Hunterrs said:


> It it is this Saturday, starts at 9 and is over by 2, I think.
> 
> 655 Old Jackson Rd. , McDonough, GA. 30252.
> 
> I-75 exit 218 GA 81 east to McDonough go 3mi to Old jackson Rd. go right 1mi on left.



When you say over by 2....You have to be done by 2 or registration stops at 2? I should be there by 10 but I don't want to run out of time. Been there done that won't do it again. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 24, 2008)

Normally you have to be on the course by 2.  If no one else chimes in, I will call and ask Robert tomorrow.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 24, 2008)

dmedd said:


> When you say over by 2....You have to be done by 2 or registration stops at 2? I should be there by 10 but I don't want to run out of time. Been there done that won't do it again. Thanks for any help.



Cutoff is 2:00. you will have plenty of time!!! Team S.T.A.R vs Team Dread, can't wait!!!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 24, 2008)

*re*



alligood729 said:


> Cutoff is 2:00. you will have plenty of time!!! Team S.T.A.R vs Team Dread, can't wait!!!



Ya'll will DREAD to see us leave. Especially after we donate all of our money to ya'll boys.

Ya'll better bridle that Young Gunna fellow. He's out of control....Shooting all those high scores!!! He's gonna hurt somebody!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 24, 2008)

dmedd said:


> Ya'll will DREAD to see us leave. Especially after we donate all of our money to ya'll boys.
> 
> Ya'll better bridle that Young Gunna fellow. He's out of control....Shooting all those high scores!!! He's gonna hurt somebody!!!



He is shooting pretty good right now! Come on up and I'll show you how to put a dent in a hatchet with your cheekbone!!!!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 24, 2008)

*re*



alligood729 said:


> He is shooting pretty good right now! Come on up and I'll show you how to put a dent in a hatchet with your cheekbone!!!!



Yeah....what's up with that? I just thought these Swamp boys around here were tough!! Man....Ya'll Ridgerunners are something else!!!


----------



## Nancy Harper (Mar 25, 2008)

ok its like this you can shoot until when ever no time limit.i'll be there until..you can come early or late it dont matter just come..


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 25, 2008)

looking forward to meeting team dred  i think there are some open B ers on yall's team thats awesome see ya sat HOLLA


----------



## dmedd (Mar 25, 2008)

*re*

We're looking forward to meeting some new folks also.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 25, 2008)

Man That Sign Is Way Cool How Did You Do That?


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah that is pretty cool team dread.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 25, 2008)

*re*



fatboy BA said:


> yeah that is pretty cool team dread.



Thanks....I can't take credit for it though. Battledrum from another archery forum did it.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 25, 2008)

Well well well Dmedd and the guys will finally make it up this way. It will be good to see ya david. Us ridgerunners are pretty tuff! Glad yall comin to get some since the state shoot will be on yalls turf! See ya there buddy


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 26, 2008)

young gunna said:


> Well well well Dmedd and the guys will finally make it up this way. It will be good to see ya david. Us ridgerunners are pretty tuff! Glad yall comin to get some since the state shoot will be on yalls turf! See ya there buddy



Das' what I'm talkin' bout!! Team STAR!!! HOLLA!!!!!


----------



## slideri10 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Team DREAD*

Young Gunna, just lettin you know I'm coming up with the DMEDD crew and I'm comin to get you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 26, 2008)

*re*



young gunna said:


> Well well well Dmedd and the guys will finally make it up this way. It will be good to see ya david. Us ridgerunners are pretty tuff! Glad yall comin to get some since the state shoot will be on yalls turf! See ya there buddy



How bout it Corey. Yeah man....we've been wanting to come up and shoot with ya'll. If everything goes right we'll be there saturday. Ole Slideri10 will be with me. He says he's wanting to put the smack down on the famous Young Gunna!!! No easy task looking at your past scores. Man...you've been tearin it up!!! If I can ever learn to judge yardage I may do alright.

Hey...it'll be good to see you too buddy. Maybe you can help a brotha out!!  Holla!!


----------



## young gunna (Mar 26, 2008)

Yea buddy! If its one thing i always been good at is yardage. I just had the wrong arrow setup at first. Had to go back to the arrows from the classic. Hope i can keep it up though! Ol ty at hilsmans is very tricky with that course and he was one up on me from the feb shoot. But after the march shoot hes gon be out to trick me bad! I see u throwin me a slider? The last time i was thrown a slider i knocked it outta the ball park!LOL   But its all in fun man cant wait to see you guys again. Hope yall make it!GUNNA will be waitin!!


----------



## slideri10 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Young Gunna*

Hey Man, Lookin Forward To Gettin Up There And Talkin Some Smack. Take It Easy On Us Though Dont Know How Much Punishment We Can Take   Lol


----------



## dmedd (Mar 27, 2008)

*re*



young gunna said:


> Yea buddy! If its one thing i always been good at is yardage. I just had the wrong arrow setup at first. Had to go back to the arrows from the classic. Hope i can keep it up though! Ol ty at hilsmans is very tricky with that course and he was one up on me from the feb shoot. But after the march shoot hes gon be out to trick me bad! I see u throwin me a slider? The last time i was thrown a slider i knocked it outta the ball park!LOL   But its all in fun man cant wait to see you guys again. Hope yall make it!GUNNA will be waitin!!



::


----------



## dmedd (Mar 27, 2008)

*re*

Hey Gunna.....How bout we split the groups up and shoot with ya'll??? That'll make even more fun!!


----------



## young gunna (Mar 27, 2008)

Yea man im cool wit dat. Then we can talk junk!lol


----------



## dmedd (Mar 27, 2008)

*re*



young gunna said:


> Yea man im cool wit dat. Then we can talk junk!lol



That'll work. We should be there around 9:30 or 10:00.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2008)

We had a good time but I had to leave soon after I shot but here some pics.



























And yes my back is doing good and I shoot verey well.

Hound Dog's score card.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey the shoot was great! Good to shoot with Dmedd and the crew again. Always good to see friends in the sport. Slider it was good to meet you and get a lil bit of challenge. Catch yall in augusta!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 30, 2008)

*re*



young gunna said:


> Hey the shoot was great! Good to shoot with Dmedd and the crew again. Always good to see friends in the sport. Slider it was good to meet you and get a lil bit of challenge. Catch yall in augusta!



We had a blast Corey. It was definitely a beautiful range. We thought we were going to get to meet some of the other gang. S.T.A.R. shooters.... Oh well!!


----------



## slideri10 (Mar 30, 2008)

*re*

Corey, we had a great time. See ya on the range in Augusta.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 30, 2008)

i talked to dmedd on cell we were at target 3  could not stay had to get shot with paintball gun at 4 oclock no fun at all still glad to talk with you guys you reconize good people just by conversating


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah we did have to leave early, hated we didnot get to meet you guys. we will be shooting some asa, we should see ya later.just shout at us before the next shoot.How did you like the hillsman range, it's usually a little tougher.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 30, 2008)

*re*



fatboy BA said:


> yeah we did have to leave early, hated we didnot get to meet you guys. we will be shooting some asa, we should see ya later.just shout at us before the next shoot.How did you like the hillsman range, it's usually a little tougher.



Man we loved it. I shoot Open B and was 4 up until the last target! I misjudged that flippin buck rabbit by 2 yards, held on the 12, and shot a 5 low!! Man that thing's got a small kill. I ended up with a 199. It was fun though.


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't feel bad buddy,alot of the shoots there will get you.I shoot novice,I was 9 up until the last two targets 5'd both we'll be looking foward to meeting you guys later on .Good shooting&good luck.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 30, 2008)

dmedd said:


> Man we loved it. I shoot Open B and was 4 up until the last target! I misjudged that flippin buck rabbit by 2 yards, held on the 12, and shot a 5 low!! Man that thing's got a small kill. I ended up with a 199. It was fun though.



We won't even discuss what I shot!! I know I lost 2 14's by banging off somebody's arrow!!! Oh well, it ain't no surprise that a S.T.A.R shooter's arrow was in the 14!! Sorry we missed you, but I know we'll run into one another later in the year, probably Augusta! And 199 on that  course ain't nothin to be ashamed of!! They usually set a pretty good course, and the regular shoots are usually a little tighter. Ya'll come back again, ya heah me???


----------



## dmedd (Mar 30, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> We won't even discuss what I shot!! I know I lost 2 14's by banging off somebody's arrow!!! Oh well, it ain't no surprise that a S.T.A.R shooter's arrow was in the 14!! Sorry we missed you, but I know we'll run into one another later in the year, probably Augusta! And 199 on that  course ain't nothin to be ashamed of!! They usually set a pretty good course, and the regular shoots are usually a little tighter. Ya'll come back again, ya heah me???



Yeah we'll see ya'll in Augusta. I may have a little surprise up my sleeve. I'm not sure yet, but time will tell.


----------

